# Problem "Zugriff verweigert"



## TobGod (29. August 2004)

Hi ! Also ich mache gerade mit 4 Freunden eine LAN. Wir haben einen Switch und alle Rechner haben XP Home oder Pro. Unter Arbeitsgruppencomputer anzeigen findet sich jeder und eigentlich klappt alles ganz gut. Nur auf meinen Rechner kann niemand zugreifen. Ich kann aber auf alle anderen und meine Kumpels auch untereinander. Es kommt bei denen immer die Meldung "Zugriff verweigert ! Wenden Sie sich an den Netzwerkadministrator..." Ich habe zwei Ordner freigegeben und auch eingestellt, dass Sie die Dateien verändern können. Habe bei der LAN-Verbindung auch alles angeklickt, also die Datei- und Druckerfreigabe usw. Habe die Windows-Firewall ausgestellt. Also könnte Sie doch nichts daran hindern auf mich zuzugreifen !? Habe beim googlen etwas gefunden mit einfacher Dateifreigabe oder so aber bei Windows XP home ist das anscheinend nicht verfügbar. Und das Gastkonto habe ich auch aktiviert. Habe schon alles ausprobiert aber nichts funktioniert.. PLZ HELP


----------



## TobGod (30. August 2004)

Kann mir denn da keiner helfen ? Habe ich vielleicht irgendwo ein kleines wichtiges Häckchen vergessen oder so ? Ich weiß echt nicht weiter PLZHELP


----------



## TobGod (4. September 2004)

Weiß niemand woran das liegen kann ? Würde es verdammt gerne mal wissen..


----------



## fratzo (5. September 2004)

*zugriff verweigert*

Hi.. habe das gleiche Problem.... 
Bei Dir ist es ja bereits ne Weile her...
Ist das Problem gelöst? 
Wenn ja, wie?


Thx in advance

Fratzo


----------



## TeeR (5. September 2004)

Versuch's mal in den lokalen Sicherheitseinstellungen:

Systemsteuerung-->Verwaltung-->Lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinie-->Zuweisen von Benutzerrechten-->

"Auf diesen Computer vom Netzwerk aus zugreifen"-->Jeder
"Zugriff vom Netzwerk auf diesen Computer verweigern"-->Alle Benutzer löschen


Grüße
Thomas


----------



## TobGod (5. September 2004)

Das Problem ist noch nicht gelöst.

@TeeR:
Habe WinXP Home, da gibt es das mit den Sicherheitsrichtlinien nicht..


----------

